# Panel/Breaker location 240.24 -2008



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

Is it just the main at 6'7" or all breakers /spaces in a panel ? I have spaces higher than 6'7"
It's a house at 200amp 
Inspector is telling me I have to change.
Help would be appreciated .

And if I do need to lower . How do someone get away with installing the NEW 60 ckt panels . And keep the thing off the floor .


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

240.24 any overcurrent device except for the exceptions

the spaces can be higher, the panel can be higher, but no breakers that are installed can be higher.

If the inspector is saying that SPACES in the panel can't be higher than 6-7, then he is wrong.


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

That's the way I understand it . BUT INSPECTOR say different . And he will not return a call.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Then have the inspector reject your installation citing the code article that is allegedly in violation and walk it up the ladder.

Pete


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

That's what I'm doing now . Waiting on him to tell me his definition . He didn't put code artc. On rejection paper .
"panel mounted to high ( highest breaker located is 6'7" max) "


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Good for you asking the right questions! :thumbsup:

Pete


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

6'7" is at the top of the angle brace


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

As Wildleg pointed out... if you have no *overcurrent* devices above 6'7" then there is no code violation.

Pete


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

I agree BUT u know the dance and song. Don't push the almighty inspector !!!
Thanks for the help


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Time for me to ask a dumb question. Taking what you have learned from the other posters and set it aside for a second.. You have plenty of space below the panel. Why did you put it up so high?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Dfresh64 said:


> I agree BUT u know the dance and song. Don't push the almighty inspector !!!
> Thanks for the help


No, can't say I'm familiar with that "song and dance". IMHO you aren't "pushing" the inspector, who by the way is not almighty, you are simply asking for a code reference to support his position.

If I make a bad call on a job I would want and would expect the electrician to question it. Nobody is perfect. If you have an inspector with a God complex all I can say is go above him/her and don't worry about pissin them off. If they act that way chances are there is more baggage than your job they are dealing with.

Pete


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Time for me to ask a dumb question. Taking what you have learned from the other posters and set it aside for a second.. You have plenty of space below the panel. Why did you put it up so high?


I was wondering the same thing. Afte seeing the pic, I don't blame him for turning it down.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

wildleg said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Afte seeing the pic, I don't blame him for turning it down.


Where is the violation? Not saying it's the best design but I couldn't turn it down without a code section to back me.

Pete


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

The hole and nipple was already in place didn't want to knock another hole in brick . It is a up grade from a 100 to a 200 service (burn out)


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd put a palette on the floor with 3/4 '' plywood on the top for the next inspection , looks like it will be enough !


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

I think the reason being is that someone later on could put a breaker on the highest spot, and therefore, in violation of 240.24. 

I know, seems silly, but that is the code. Even though yours are all well below the 6'7", others added for future expansion will not be.


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

Talked with inspector he said put a step or platform down . Or move the panel. I was for a code ref he could not give it . So I m trying something different . I m going to try to install a 30 ckt guts and then be below the measurement . I will send picks if it works tomorrow .. And I will use a tape measure this time !!!


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Our inspector in the area would probably use the "future expansion" excuse, but considering it's an upgrade, he'd probably "let it go" (even though currently it violates no code.)

He makes us put all microwaves on a dedicated 20A circuit.


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

Microwave I understand but this inspector has had me to install a rec plus a dedicated cir for the vent ahood . I guess I don't know that code but u learn something everyday .
Everyday I realize I'm not as smart as I think I am !!'


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

We also have to put dedicated 20A to vent hoods as well. Just did a basement bar area, sink, mini fridge and microwave. We still had to have a dedicated 20A for the microwave.

He says you'll never know when the HO will come with "one of them commercial jobs". Same with vent hood, next thing you know they take that down and put in a huge microwave.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Dfresh64 said:


> View attachment 14755
> 
> 
> 6'7" is at the top of the angle brace


I know few will point out on your photo but for myself I will say the top most of bussbar where the breaker will be landed in future that where it will count but here the instering part if you do not have any bussbar over 2 meter height ( 6'7" height ) then you are ok on that part.

I will say it kinda a grey area some will let it go and some will say no freaking way.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## MasterE (Dec 31, 2011)

Dfresh64 said:


> The hole and nipple was already in place didn't want to knock another hole in brick . It is a up grade from a 100 to a 200 service (burn out)



Why not come into a j box or an lb above the panel and nipple down to the correct height.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Poor design, should have installed box right side up and main on top.


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

I could have put the main up top but ... I was working off of the meter / nipple . Now I'm going to do something different . instead of putting a j box up top . I'm going to install a step in front of the panel. I still go back to what the code says no breaker or swt over 6'7" . But hey everyone misses sometimes .


----------



## MasterE (Dec 31, 2011)

Dfresh64 said:


> I could have put the main up top but ... I was working off of the meter / nipple . Now I'm going to do something different . instead of putting a j box up top . I'm going to install a step in front of the panel. I still go back to what the code says no breaker or swt over 6'7" . But hey everyone misses sometimes .


I don't think a step will pass, it would have to be a platform 30" wide and come out 36" to safely to work in the panel.


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

That is exactly what I'm going to do .


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Build it on hinges so it sits flat against the wall when not in use. Otherwise the occupants of the home will have some choice words for you if they decide to pull a car in there.


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

U got it. The EI was the one who suggested it . I was going to put a 30 ckt guts in it ( and it would have fit , I put it up beside it yesterday ) Then he told me I could remove it after the final. It seems kinda odd he doesnot read the 240 code to the word but he will tell me I can remove the step after he leaves .


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Seems like a hell of a lot of work when you could just throw up a 12X12 JBox and move the panel down a foot.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Its stupid to have the future breaker space that high any way should have thought of that, it would be dangerous to have a breaker up that high if some one ever got hung up


----------

